# ehMac - Podcast is on the air!



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac.ca - Podcast - Beta - Part One*
Our first attempt at a Podcast.

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
or

You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Beta Part One
Option + Click to dowload directly to your Mac.



> *Show Notes:*
> Here are a few show notes:
> Getting started, taking about other podcasts, talking about ehMac.ca
> Chealion - Public Servant
> ...


This was only part one, stay tuned for part two.
Check your favorite RSS feeder/downloader, or Safari RSS feeder later this week.

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Lol! Oh my, what a great show. Man, you guys are crackheads.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart - http:\\ ? It's forward slash 

ehMax - However you pronounce it, it's fine. Though my name did not originally come from a Chia Pet.

Very nice podcast guys, I think you've got something started here.

Question 1 - I would wear an ehMac.ca t-shirt if I was in Toronto 

Dashboard ehMac, I'm working on it. I've just been busy, sorry.  However if anyone wants to take a gander at it, go right ahead. My idea is rather simple at the moment and I haven't put enough time into it for it to have matured into a widget yet.

ehMax - We have had a poll before about when Heart would upgrade his Pismo once, though it's not completely all about Heart. However it was one of Snaggy's (of Joy of Tech claim) first posts on our forum.

The multi-video chat actually requires a 600Mhz G3 or higher for one, but a dual G5 to start a 3 way multi way video chat.

36.5 minutes? Wowza. That's 2190 seconds!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

i gave it a listen. good start. i smiled when i heard my name (though mispronounced ;-) ). i think i should change my username, noone ever gets it right.

id probably listen to the next one if it evolves nicely from this one.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Any chances for phone interviews with celeb ehMac members?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Great podcast guys!  It was certainly entertaining. I'll be checking the next one's out for sure.

I would wear an ehMac t-shirt anywhere 

I pronounce it *Chee*lee*on*

PISMO's OWN the world.

Great work, keep it up


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Any chances for phone interviews with celeb ehMac members?


The tools to do online interviews are all here, just a matter of setting it up and getting a little comfortable. We should be able to use iChat or Skype http://www.skype.com.

Skype does have a service called: Skype with SkypeOut.


> Call ordinary phones from
> Skype with SkypeOut.
> Top up on SkypeOut credit and use the Skype programme to call ordinary phones all over the world. *Not free, but pretty cheap.*


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Great job! The banter reminds me of something...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

YES! MacSackbut, immortalized... OK, maybe not... 

But cool nonetheless, and you pronounced it right Heart.  Great podcast, guys. A lot of fun. Yes, very Bob-and-Doug-like.

MacS


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I want to hear a live call to Macnutt!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Loafer said:


> I want to hear a live call to Macnutt!


Are you sure? It might end up sounding like The Ajax Liquor Store or something! 

BTW - nice job on the podcast! I heard a few minutes this morning and will give it a full listen this evening.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I fell asleep during the podcast lesson. Can somebody tell me about this? How do I install podcasts onto my iPod. I found some on pod2go, but they seemed pretty boring, so how do I put podcasts like the one here onto my iPod?

thanks
vince


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

scootsandludes - Just add the podcast to iTunes (open it in iTunes) and you can sync it with your iPod.

For recording an audio conversation through iChat or Skype it does require a little extra work, since you need to have an application to record the audio that captures both what the interviewer/recorder is saying and who you are talking to. If you set your input audio to also go out your speakers (be sure to use headphones or mute the speakers when doing the interview to avoid feedback) it's possible to capture the audio with programs like Wiretap or Audio Hijack.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Did you guys take an extra spotlight @ the seminar?!? 

OMG... you guys are such geeks! Where do I sign up?? 

H!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Loafer said:


> I want to hear a live call to Macnutt!


Is that in the budget? Will they get it past the bean counters?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I will pay for the call.....I want to hear Macnutt speak.
It will be like angry right wing american radio.....fun fun fun!

You guys could have a weekly slot, where someone gets to pose a question to Macnutt. My god it would be hilarious!......I would love to hear is ramblings in true stereophonic sound!


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Awesome guys! I look forward to more. 

ehMac t-shirt wearage? For sure! Although it may have to fight with my Garageband "Musicians Wanted" Apple t-shirt that I won.

And I pronounce is "Chee-lay-in". Not sure why, but that's the way it has always sounded to me.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Podcasting Links -*

http://podcastalley.com/
http://www.ipodder.org/
http://www.podcastingnews.com/
http://www.podcastbunker.com/
http://audio.weblogs.com/
http://podscope.com/
http://ranchero.com/


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

That was funny, guys! 

I vote for the MacNutt question of the week.  I'd bet he'd be game. The Rush Limbaugh of ehMac. You guys know Limbaugh is a Mac user too?

When I met a fellow ehMac member once, one of the things I noticed was how weird it was to say the names of different members out loud. You had to think about how to pronounce them, like you guys with Chealion. In my head, I pronounced it Chee-lee-un, accent on the first syllable. I figured it was his last name or something.

Even saying A-mac out loud was hard, since in my head I was pronouncing Ee-mac.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well done - quite amusing, in fact. But a word of warning - listening to the ehMac PodCast with Visualizer set to Full Screen Mode in a dark room is a very, very, odd thing.


M


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Chealion saying how you can pronounce his name.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

*Great Podcast*

Hey great Podcast, can't wait to hear some more of them. Moscool and myself over here in England would love to get some ehMac shirts (ok so I am really only speaking for myself, but im sure he would too)

Thanks for saying my name correct as well. Keep them coming.


----------



## The Gripper (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys

Great podcast!

The Great White North podcast mentioned you today as well!

TheGripper


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

xml button

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to my feed"><img src="http://www.feedburner.com/fb/images/pub/xml_button.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a>

FeedCount Chicklet - Animated

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac"><img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~fc/ehmac?bg=FF0000&fg=FFFFFF&anim=f" height="26" width="88" style="border:0" alt="" /></a>

Headline Animator

<a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac.gif" height="67" width="200" style="border:0" alt="ehMac.ca - Podcast - Canada's Mac Community!"/></a>


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart - If you're going to use Feedburner for statistics or to just run the XML feed through them you might want to remove the XML file on the ehMac .Mac site or stop linking to it, as most people who would have started to subscribe to it, would have gone to the .Mac feed making it difficult to determine how many people are actually following the feed.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Vote for ehMac.ca Podcast at PodcastAlley.com*

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_detail.php?pod_id=3748#"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vot for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------

